# LGB Electric swiches-repairing?



## aracer (May 12, 2008)

I'm new and need some of my switches repaired. I really need the electrical part to replace on several of them. Is there a place to find these parts? thanks-Mark


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd contact LGB directly. Their number is 1-800-669-0607.

Best!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Try eBay as well, since paying retail for these unit really hurts the pocketbook.


----------

